# Motul X-Clean 5W30 - LL04



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone ever use this motor oil before for their Ds?:

Link

Just wondering how its properties stack up to the other motor oils out there for our cars.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Motul is a highly regarded oil. If it says that it meets LL04 you can use it without concern.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Greek I have heard theyre good on gassers i mean the oils but dont know for DIESELS


----------



## GMaur335d (Oct 2, 2012)

I've heard very good things about it and the Total Quartz stuff. That's what came in mine.

I just tried some AMSOil Series 3000 HDD in mine today.

http://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-produ...vy-duty-diesel-oil/?page=/storefront/hdd.aspx

I know, I know, it doesn't have the LL04 rating but I don't have a DPF anymore so I thought I would try it for a while and do a little bit of oil analysis.

I've heard good things !!


----------



## PSEE (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah! 


what the heck's up with Amsoil? Why no LL04 rated diesel motor oil?!?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

PSEE said:


> yeah!
> 
> what the heck's up with Amsoil? Why no LL04 rated diesel motor oil?!?


What about this one?:

Link


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

GreekboyD said:


> What about this one?:
> 
> Link


Although the sheet mentions LL-01 (and other similar low-ash required motors and specs), it does NOT say that BMW has tested and APPROVED it. Amsoil "recommends" it for those specs. They haven't paid BMW to run their tests.

Just saying.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

floydarogers said:


> Although the sheet mentions LL-01 (and other similar low-ash required motors and specs), it does NOT say that BMW has tested and APPROVED it. Amsoil "recommends" it for those specs. They haven't paid BMW to run their tests.
> 
> Just saying.


Perhaps they probably went off the formulation (i.e. receipe)?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Perhaps they probably went off the formulation (i.e. receipe)?


Something like that.

Another of the clues to this is the set of specs that they list. the VW spec meets BMW LL-03 (which really never was used - I know this because I have a bottle from VW and that's what it says.) Probably the same with MB and the Porsche specs. Since the various specs are slightly different from each other, there is little chance that Amsoil's product actually meets more than one (or two?)

It's all an advertising scam from Amsoil (it probably won't hurt any of our engines, but to me it's not worth it, particularly since it costs at least a dollar a quart more than Castrol or Pentosin (or Total Quartz or ...)


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Amsoil has historically not had approval from manufacturers but made its own recommendations. This is not a new phenomenon for them.

I've used their oil, specifically 5W30 and 0W30 in and OHV Chevy V8, and liked the results.

PL


----------

